# G36



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Who owns one? I did a search and I can't find a thread on here about it. Tell me all about it, is it hard to control a .45 in that small a package. I've never held this model, but I have handled a G23 and G17. I really don't like the light weight of these glocks, they feel like airsoft toys I used to own. I know, I know... their track record speaks for itself, I'm not denying these guns are great. I just recently shot my buddies XD-45 service model and liked it, It kicked less than I thought it would, it being polymer and all. The G36 is the slimmest Glock out there but I was also thinking of the Kahr PM-9 for my next carry piece but man it is expensive compared to this Glock. Both of these are 6+1 capacity, have good sights, and are pretty small compared to my PPK/S I currently carry. .45 is a huge round but 9mm with the right loads can be just as effective IMHO. Sell me the G36, even though I said I would never own a Glock. I could learn to like it.


----------



## tsix (Oct 10, 2007)

Newb to the forum here, not new to guns. I own the G36, along with a few other 45's. It's a decent handgun. Shoots where ya tell it to, no hang ups, no FTF, FTE, etc. Recoil is pretty much no worse than the 1911. Certainly not an issue if you have experience with .45's. The grip length leaves my pinkie finger under the mag plate, I actually like this "feature". I do not like the grooved grip, but it is easily removed with a file and some elbow grease. If you can get your hands on one to try before you buy, then I highly suggest you do. I will probably trade mine in for a M&P 9c one day, trade value on the G36 is not very good. I have never been able to get comfy with the grip angle on the G36. This is by no means a slam on the gun, just does not work for me. It conceals very good, which is what it is designed for! Best I could do to "sell you". Hope it helps.


----------



## tsix (Oct 10, 2007)

Just noticed your user name and profile. You on a fast attack boat up there in "Rotten Groton"? I spent a winter up there with my brother. He was on the Skipjack. Sorry about the thread hijack, just curious.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the glock is just a tad to big in the saddle for me but I could get use to it
How about the Glock 39 45!!!!!
That fits everyone hand.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Yessir! Currently I am on the USS Texas SSN 775 one of the new Virginia class of fast attacks. She's a very sexy boat.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

nukehayes said:


> Who owns one? I did a search and I can't find a thread on here about it. Tell me all about it, is it hard to control a .45 in that small a package. I've never held this model, but I have handled a G23 and G17. I really don't like the light weight of these glocks, they feel like airsoft toys I used to own. I know, I know... their track record speaks for itself, I'm not denying these guns are great. I just recently shot my buddies XD-45 service model and liked it, It kicked less than I thought it would, it being polymer and all. The G36 is the slimmest Glock out there but I was also thinking of the Kahr PM-9 for my next carry piece but man it is expensive compared to this Glock. Both of these are 6+1 capacity, have good sights, and are pretty small compared to my PPK/S I currently carry. .45 is a huge round but 9mm with the right loads can be just as effective IMHO. Sell me the G36, even though I said I would never own a Glock. I could learn to like it.


I was originally enamored by the size of the PM9. just sold it after 3 months for a Glock 30. Great gun, no malfunctions but I wanted the .45, larger capacity, and while the PM9 was easy to conceal I wanted a slightly larger gun. I shot the 36 and found it very manageable, I just wanted the larger capacity. Good luck.


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

I just shot the 36 today, felt it was WAY to small for my hands *I have large hands* I knew going in it wasn't gonna feel like a comfy full size. But although managable, the Glock 30 is better on every aspect. Altough it is a bit thinner I think it would carry about the same.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i was sleepy last night...
the g36 is the thinnest glock made so that is why the saddle is a bit easier to grip.
the xd45 also necked down the magazine to make a smaller dia saddle to grip.
I shot 50 rounds at the range and really liked it 4 months ago.
if it seems too small then the g30 and the g21 are identical in grip feel - only the number it holds and the barrel length were shortened. 
if you want a small ACP and don't like the G36 then look at all of the 3" barreled 1911s from para or springfield or Kimber - you will find the dimensions (height and length) are almost identical within 0.1" - some of the paras hold 10 instead of 6 or 7


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Small .45?

I'm looking really hard at the Springfield "Loaded Micro Compact Lightweight".... SWEET....

Just to confuse things more...

Jeff


----------

